# خلطة ام حلاوي للعرايس والنفاس لتوحيد لون البشره



## شيخة الجنوب (27 فبراير 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.

ولله الحمد والمنه من قبل وبعد..
ولايزال النجاح والثقة مستمره
لخلطاتي وزيتي وكريماتي..
اللي انتوو عرفتوهاا.. باسم ام حلاوي..

زيت ام حلاوي لتطويل الشعر..
وخلطة ام حلاوي لمنع تساقط الشعر..
وكريم ام حلاوي للتبييض البشره..
وخلطة ام حلاوي للتنحيف..
ومنتجاتي بشكل عام..
والتي نالت على اعجاب الكثير من الزباين...
ولله الحمد تم اختياري وترشيحي لجايزة الاميره صيته للتميز منذوو فتره



خلال مشاركتي بمهرجان محايل ادفا لمدة شهرين تم فيها بيع منتجاتي..

وحقيقه اشكر كل من اشرف ع منتجاتي..
واخص بالذكر..
صاحب السمو الملكي أمير منطقة عسير فيصل بن خالد حفظه الله..
واشكر له حضوره..
ومحافظ محافظة محايل محمد بن سعيد ال سبره
واشكره له حضوره..










صور زيتي لما اشرف عليها صاحب السمو الملكي امير منطقه عسير ومحافظ محافظة محايل





وكل الشكر لمن ساهموو في تصور منتجاتي.
حقيقه لا اذكرهم كانوو كثييرين..
اذكر منهم قناة السعوديه وقناة الصحراء..
وصحيفة محايل..
وصحيفة سبق..
وصحيفة المدينه..وصحيفة محايل اليوم..









حبايبي كما عوداتكم ع اجود وافضل المنتجات..
اليوووم حابه اعرض عليكم خلطه لتوحيد لون البشره..
تستخدم للجسم كله..
مفيده للاماكن الحساسه..والابط..
الخلطه عباره عن مجموعة من الااعشاب الطبيعيه..
راح تصيرين تلقين لق على ضمانتي...
خلطه طبيعيه فعاله لتوحيد لون البشره.. 
خلطه لبشرة صحيه بيضاء وصافيه 
طبيعيه وآمنه والحمدلله..منتج كما تحلمين..
متكامل ولاتحتاجين غيره بأذن الله..
سوا عروس او نفاس..

صورة الخلطه:





سعر الخلطه: 300ريال

الحجم..كيلو..


فوايد الخلطه:

تخليك نظيفه بمعنى االكلمه..
تزيل الجلد الميت..
تنعم البشره من اول استخدام..
توحد لون البشره مع االاستمرار...
تفتح البشره وتجعلها نقيه وصافيه....
تشيل البقع والسواد وحب الشباب واثاره من الجسم..
تعالج الجفاف والحساسيه..

الخلطه للعرايس والحوامل والنفاس...
تمشين عليها راح تطلعين خلال شهر
الا وانتي وحده ثانيه..
نضارة وبياض وتوحيد لبشرتك واشراقه لجسمك..

طريقة استخدام الخلطه
تعجن الخلطه بالماء فقط..
وتوزعين الخلطه على كامل الجسم..مع الدعك والتفريك...
ثم اتركي الخلطه ع جسمك نص ساعه...
الين تجف ثم اغسليها..


للطلب الرجاء المراسلتي ع الواتس 0547376164



متجر ام حلاوي 

http://hleee070.mtjre.com


حسابي الانستقرام
hleee070


PIN: 750EE09A ع البي بي


----------



## شيخة الجنوب (5 يوليو 2014)

*رد: خلطة ام حلاوي للعرايس والنفاس لتوحيد لون البشره*

تجارب الزبونات للخلطه وارائهم في منتجاتي:



















































































للطلب ع الواتس فقط
0547376164

انستقرام hleee070 

متجر ام حلاوي 
http://hleee070.mtjre.com


----------

